
The Simple Haskell Initiative - zeptomu
https://www.simplehaskell.org
======
_bxg1
I can't figure out what this actually _is_. Is it some sort of
organization/standards group? Is it a conference? A manifesto? Is it just
establishing a concept for discussion?

~~~
zeptomu
So I have to admit I am myself not really sure. It has been posted on
r/haskell where recently there have been several posts about some kind of
_less-is-more_ approach when writing Haskell (for example [1]).

I would say it's some kind of informal manifesto to write Haskell code, that
does not use too many or advanced features. The C++ community had and has
similar discussions where people banned specific features and agreed on
(admittedly different) subsets of the language. These endeavors have been more
or less successful, but in general I agree that there is the danger of having
a too powerful language, where people go off the board and write code that is
hard to read.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/eg25xt/a_plea_to_h...](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/eg25xt/a_plea_to_haskellers_everywhere_write_junior_code/)

